# Suggestions on stocking a 6' 135g



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Boys n Gals, I will be getting a new tank on Monday. 

I haven't really decided on what I should stock it with...  Im debating between Africian Cichlids, or Salt Water (FOWLR). I want to set up this one as a low maintenance tank since I already have a 120g Reef. Therefore Discus n Planted are out of the picture. Any suggestions?

Tank dimension is 72" x 18" x 24" high sitting on a nice black wooden stand.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

A mbu puffer would look great in there!


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

How about a Lake Victoria tank? That's something you don't see every day. --> Looking At Victoria Cichlids


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm... Interesting! What about arrowana? Will this be wide enough for them? Its only 18"...


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

would is work yes but its definitely not ideal I had a big guy and it did like the 30 deep to turn and twist around.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

South american biotope tank, with few hundred cardinals.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I do also like s.American cichlids lots of character and colours in those guys


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> would is work yes but its definitely not ideal I had a big guy and it did like the 30 deep to turn and twist around.


OK I will pass on that then.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

just me in sure lots of peps keep them in 18 deep but maybe not in the long run


----------



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

charles said:


> South american biotope tank, with few hundred cardinals.


That would really be something spectacular to see! Also lots of very cool fish live around cardinals in nature -->

Corydoras delphax, Platydoras costatus, Baryancistrus beggini, Hypancistrus inspector, Panqolus maccus, Panaque nigrolineatus, Hemigrammus rhodostomus, H. stictus, Hyphessobrycon sweglesi, Pristella maxillaris, Copella nattereri, Biotodoma wavrini, Geophagus dicrozoster, Heros severus, Mesonauta insignis, Satanoperca daemon and Uaru fernandezyepezi, for example.

And I think that a hundred small fish make just such a great sight, much nicer than a jumble of different species in smaller shoals...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SW fish only. SW experience is never complete without some larger gorgeous angels


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd say that you have a great set up for a tropheus tank.My buddy has a great start for you.A nice tanganyikan set up.You should check out his fish and maybe you'll like it.Then we could call you JTanganyikan : )


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Btw. My 135 gallon Tanganyikan set up take me about an hour a week to maintain.So simple when you know what you're doing.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

do some agressive eels and a grouper or no a trigger go flower or fake live rock is cheeper


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Vman said:


> I'd say that you have a great set up for a tropheus tank.My buddy has a great start for you.A nice tanganyikan set up.You should check out his fish and maybe you'll like it.Then we could call you JTanganyikan : )


Why did ppl name fish n lake after my last name!? lol. I will look into Tanganyikan... I'm more familiar with Malawi.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> SW fish only. SW experience is never complete without some larger gorgeous angels


If I make this a FOWLR then I will set down the 3 smaller tanks n move the livestock over from the 46g. Will the anemones be OK with some big angels?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

I have personally not had more fun with a tank as having an all male Malawi with real plants clown loaches for extra activity and the corners stirred up and a few bushy nose to keep it all clean. For something different, if you were familiar with Malawis maybe trophs? I have always liked them in a big colony.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ya i think so j tang no sps or zoas tho to risky


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All Male Malawi was my initial thought since it's relatively low maintenance. This is supposed to be the tank for my parents' new place but since they couldn't get a permit from my younger brother, it will be settled at my place instead. 

Thanks for all the great ideas guys! I have kept different types of smaller fish in smaller tanks in the past and this is by far the biggest tank I have owned... Im leaning towards something bigger.

I only have a 11' wall to play with. This is what's gonna happen: The 2x 20g (5') are going down no matter what. 46g (3') will go down as well if this is gonna be a FOWLR. Otherwise, I will keep the 46g running n throw out the single seater sofa, which is roughly 3' wide! Haaha!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Way to go John!! Malawis all the way lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

JTang said:


> If I make this a FOWLR then I will set down the 3 smaller tanks n move the livestock over from the 46g. Will the anemones be OK with some big angels?


Probably not worth the risk with RBTA. The piece of elegance you want that I gave to my friend lasted 1 week with his majestic. Larger angel especially Koran FOWLR. I do keep mushrooms in with my larger fish which they could eat if they want


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

go flower take em down but mabie ceep the rbta and gbta in a 20 with some percs ?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> go flower take em down but mabie ceep the rbta and gbta in a 20 with some percs ?


No man! No more 20g. My MTS is gone but i guess now im having BTS... Lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lol then you should give my your 46 gal  lol me want more tanks 

trust me no african chichleds to agressive lots of strees ful nes the eat alot to so they poop alot go new world or my choise would be fowlr


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

No new world! in my opinion Africans are cooler if thats even a word but yes they can be messy and poop lots that what a pack of loaches are for activity and then that keeps all the nooks and corners all stirred up and with enough current it stays clean just water change no need for vac! Plus way more color with male Malawi then new worlds I feel


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to the help of 2 strong men, the tank is now in my fish room!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Vancitycam said:


> No new world! in my opinion Africans are cooler if thats even a word but yes they can be messy and poop lots that what a pack of loaches are for activity and then that keeps all the nooks and corners all stirred up and with enough current it stays clean just water change no need for vac! Plus way more color with male Malawi then new worlds I feel


Yes, that's firm. Male Malawi Tank that is!

With pro cichlid breeders that live 5 mins away plus they are willing to trade me their cichlids for my coral frags, how can I resist not to set up an African tank!? Lol. Thanks Patrick n Brandon!

BTW, the tank is only in a temporary spot. . I will relocate it after shutting down the 2x 20gal. Also have to drain the 46g so I can move it 10' away. Hopefully I can have the 6 footer filled by this weekend...

Thanks for all the great ideas everyone!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Good choice John, u saw my 72g with Malawis and looked awesome


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Good choice John, u saw my 72g with Malawis and looked awesome


Yeah I love your tank! But I think u have too many in that tank... Maybe u should donate some to me! Lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Yeah I love your tank! But I think u have too many in that tank... Maybe u should donate some to me! Lol


I did have to many but they died on the move  Most of them i raise since fry  I only got 7 red jewels and a convict left


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I did have to many but they died on the move  Most of them i raise since fry  I only got 7 red jewels and a convict left


 Sorry to hear that! Those were some beautiful fish!

BTW, your signature says shutting down reef tank!? What's up w that???


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey John:
I showed the picture of your tank to my big angel. It almost jump out of the water =)
FOWLR !!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Sorry to hear that! Those were some beautiful fish!
> 
> BTW, your signature says shutting down reef tank!? What's up w that???


Yeah, i just put the tank and stand for sale  but i am keeping the seahorse tank


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

sounds like you made your choice, but i gotta say that 1000 cardinal tetra tank would be amazing! 

but really fowlr would definitely be my choice. Cichlids look good but they have nothing on salty fish! go for a big predatory tank!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

come on giv that big angel a home


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

scott tang said:


> come on giv that big angel a home


Back in the 105 g with the crowd. Can't bear the look on her face after she saw John' big tank :lol:


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Please close this thread. Sorry, Angel...


----------

